
Show HN: Gazétor – A unique newspage selected for you - samil
http://gazetor.com
======
samil
I just realized, I haven't left any notice on this post.

This is a website I have developed, because of two reasons:

1: I hate reading news with the bad design and ads all over the place that
most popular newspaper-pages propose.

2: I wanted to be able to choose what I want to read about. As for music for
example: We choose playlists and only listen to music that we enjoy. Than why
do I have to read about Trump or Clinton on every news related website. I am
not even in the US!

I would love a feedback from you guys. The design, the idea, or if the website
is a good application of the idea.

------
java-man
> HOW DOES THIS WORK?

there is no link. how DOES it work?

Alternatively, [http://news-ai.com/](http://news-ai.com/) works by
personalizing news to each user real interests without a need for keywords or
tags.

~~~
samil
Sorry about that link problem. It now works fine:
[http://gazetor.com/howdoes.php](http://gazetor.com/howdoes.php)

By the way, I would like to hear what you think about this project!

